# Sleepylizard



## sleepylizard (Dec 28, 2016)

G'day, I'm a hobby farmer (9 acres), on the Murray River near the junction of the Darling River. I grow wine grapes & oranges. My tractor is an International 434, which has been very reliable for the last 25 years. I bought it second hand to replace a worn out International B275, which was on the farm when we purchased it over 40 years ago.
I have recently experienced hydraulic lift problems which causes it to jump with light implements on the back. I believe that this is caused by oil leaking past the piston, which I am about to rectify. I have disconnected the lift arms & oil lines from the control box, removed all the bolts from the base, and am waiting for a visit from my strong son to help me lift the whole assembly off. 
I can then remove the control box & assume the cylinder & piston will come out with it. 
Am I on the right track?
Having vintage motorcycles & vehicles, I am reasonably handy with spanners, etc.
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

yes if your are talking about the hitch acting like it has the hickups with a load on it. the hitch control valve is trying to keep the hitch at the level you have raised it but as it leaks down the control valve will bring it back to the position it is suppose to be at. probably the piston for the hitch cylinder seals are bad. hope your son is very very strong. it will have to be lifted about 12 inches for the draft control spring to clear. good luck


----------



## sleepylizard (Dec 28, 2016)

You're right about the the problem, the ring had actually come partially out & was wrapped along the piston. You're also right about the weight, but my boy is very strong and we are both over 6' so getting it high enough for the spring to clear wasn't a big problem.
I now have to get the gearbox cover off to unlock the selectors, as it is jammed in reverse, courtesy of a 3 yo grand daughter. With all the bolts out, the cover won't come off as the front fouls the speed controller housing. (I think they also call it a torque divider or something.) Will it come out after removing the 3 bolts?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe there are 8 bolts that hold the shifting cover on and it should just lift off you may have to move the hi-lo shift back and forth while lifting the cover


----------



## sleepylizard (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, I have finally got the gears sorted out. The top would not come off due to the front fouling on the torque multiplier, so I resorted to knocking out the core plugs, removing the gear lever & lining up the rails. Simple!
After replacing piston rings, "O" rings, etc., the hydraulics went together, and although the lift doesn't jump anymore, it will only lift with the draught control lever. Where have I gone wrong?
"Farming isn't a business, it's a way of life."


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds like you forgot to hook up the position control linkage?????


----------

